# Bob trailer to 142x12 axle ?



## becik (May 5, 2008)

hi guys,
Is anybody know if there is a special axle that exist to fit a bob trailer on a 142x12 thru axle. 
And if need is for a wider bob fork.

Thanks


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Write to the guys at BOB trailers, they've been good to me with communications. I can't remember the adress but it's on their web site.

Al


----------



## Deyv (Jul 5, 2006)

With more and more 142mmX12mm XC bike out there I hope they will offer a cheap solution. I just wrote them a email.


----------



## Deyv (Jul 5, 2006)

First answer is that they don't have a axel for 142mmX12mm bikes. I asked them to consider make one since more more bikes have this type of axel. 

I will let you know.


----------



## Deyv (Jul 5, 2006)

I wrote to them again, it would be nice to gather a list of names of people interested to let Bob know that we need solutions for 142mmX12mm bikes. 

Let me start:

David Lauzon


----------



## Deyv (Jul 5, 2006)

Seems like this guy has the same need:

BOB on 12x 142 axle


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

Any more info on this? I have a Jekyll with a Syntace X-12 142 mm rear axle and want to hook up my Bob. I am tempted to see if you could just thread the quick release thru the hole in the middle.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Bob has been purchased by Britax and I doubt they will be putting much R&D into the trailers anymore. Time will tell I suppose. If I remember I will ask the rep next time he stops by.


----------



## epicr (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi, has anyone resovled this? I'm looking for a new bike and looking at the Specialized Epic with 12mm thru-axle, but would want to be able to hook up a trailer.


----------



## wardo78 (Apr 22, 2005)

I too have been looking at this. I want to hook up a Bob Ibex 28 to either my 142x12 29er or 170mm hubbed fat bike. I do a lot of trail building and would like to be able to haul my saw, etc. Any solutions would be appreciated.

Regards,
Wardo


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Spam: Introducing a thru-axle for your BOB Trailer.*

12 mm thru-axle for BOB Trailers - Now Available!!!

Introducing the Robert Axle Project.

We are in stock and shipping our 12mm axles for your BOB trailer! 
Designed to be easy to use, durable and lightweight. We fit most major brands. See our website and get out on your best bike on your best adventure!

The Robert Axle Project website.

Our MTBR Classified ad.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I need to give props to Chris and the guys at the Robert Axle Project for superior customer service. I ordered a thru-axle for my custom Rob trailer and inadvertently ordered an axle for a hitch mount trailer. No problem, Chris says, and sent a new axle and return shipping label instantly. 

I received the new axle and a month or so went by before I had a chance to try it out. Although my hubs are 170 mm width (fat bike), the axle is 217 mm long to go through the extra thickness of a split pivot design so the Robert Axle was not long enough. I emailed Chris again and he had shipped a new axle and return shipping label within minutes. Besides this great service, the quality and finish of these axles is superb.

Highly recommend the Robert Axle for folks with thru-axles needing to pull trailers.


----------

